#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-06
<luispotro> holaa
<luispotro> hay alguien?
<luispotro> hello?
<luispotro> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<luispotro> hay alguien aca?
 * mama21mama escuchando Axel Krygier: Secreto y Malibú OST - "07 Final" >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03JzSpJ5Rhw
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-07
<Tukeke> ajajja un acoholico
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> anarcoholico, xD
<Tukeke> anarcoholico1, xD
<anarcoholico> jajaja un Tukeke   :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-08
<Brai805> Hola!
<Brai805> hay alguien aqui?
<anarcoholico> hay 15 personas incluyendote
<anarcoholico> tsk,   aca nadie tiene paciencia....
<granjero> buen día!
<anarcoholico> buenas!
<granjero> hola anarcoholico
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-09
<granjero> hola
<granjero> donde guarda evolution los archivos adjuntos?
<alfplayer> Hola granjero. Lo resolviste?
<mama21mama> 18 GMT alertan llegada de Tormenta Solar a la Tierra.
<unimix> mariano: ping
<gz0t> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-10
<mama21mama> mi blog en rusia :D
<sisa_> hoLa, para reiniciar un juego desde como la 1º vez alguien sabe como? Se trata de Sokoban. Por error pinche en nuevo juego y me salto al 2º nivel...
<Guest90419> Hola
<Guest90419> hola :)
<m4v> alguien despierto?
<m4v> está lanzamiento del SAC-D en http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-11
<tkw-one> HABIA una vez una chica tan fea tan fea que cuando publico su foto en internet el antivirus la detecto... jajaja yo tambien soy feo asi que nada.
<Hector_Nebroc> :O
<Hector_Nebroc> hola
<malev> hola!!
<alfplayer> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<alfplayer> hOLA
<alfplayer> Hola
<mama21mama> que se cuenta?
<alfplayer> todo bien mama?
<mama21mama> joya
<malev> hola sres cómo va todo por aquí?
<alfplayer> Hola malev
<malev> hola alfplayer !
<alfplayer> Hola
<alfplayer> buenas noches ubunteras :p
<malev> jaja noches ubunteras
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> mi ubuntu esta extemadamente leeeeento
<granjero> en realidad tiene sus momentos donde se congela y la app se pone gris
<granjero> y la luz del hd se prende
<granjero> pero despues vuelve
<granjero> pero arranca mas lento
<granjero> y todo esta medio medio
<mama21mama> argentinos la raza superior, super fortificados de bebes con vacas clonadas.  plan dominación mundial http://cut07.tk/pk
<SergioMeneses> buenas \ø/
<granjero> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-12
<gbase> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-04
<maxzip> hola saludos
<maxzip> estoy con un problema que no se como resolver
<maxzip> alguien podria darme una ayuda si es posible?
<maxzip> gente logre entrar en la consola de recuperación
<maxzip> y el tema es asi
<maxzip> ayer por la noche hice una actualizacion
<maxzip> y luego antes de cerrar, realice una limpieza con ubuntu tweak
<maxzip> alli borre desde kernels viejos
<maxzip> hasta archivos de confirguracion
<maxzip> y caches y demas que me recomendo borrar
<maxzip> la cosa es que luego de reiniciar
<maxzip> se me quedaba colgado el sistema sin entrar el lightdm
<maxzip> mi sistema es ubuntu 12.04 lts con gnome shell
<maxzip> mi kernel es el 3.04
<maxzip> 3.4
<maxzip> perdon
<maxzip> algo sin dudas se ha roto
<maxzip> sin embargo
<maxzip> al quedar colgada
<maxzip> si ponia alt+f2
<maxzip> entraba en terminal
<maxzip> pero sin red
<maxzip> recien logre no se como entrar a modo recovery
<maxzip> le di a la opcion activar red
<maxzip> y pense en hacer lo siguiente
<maxzip> sudo su dpkg --configure -a apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop apt-get clean -f reboot
<maxzip> esta bien?
<maxzip> HELLO
<achuni> hola maxzip :)
<macjack> hola chicos
<macjack> tengo un gran problema con una tarjeta de red tp link 3239dl
<macjack> chipset realtek 8139d
<macjack> si alguien sabe como puedo hacerla funcionar, si lo detecta ubuntu 12.04 automáticamente, entonces no funciona la placa
<Dementor9573> Si la detecta automaticamente... por lo menos eso pude comprobar...
<macjack> Ahh, entonces anda mal la placa... Muchas gracias, me ahorraste mucho trabajo..
<macjack> De todas formas veo si la puedo instalar en una máquina con windows. Si no anda, la devuelvo y si anda también porque no quiero trabajar en windows!!
<Dementor9573> a veces es un problema de la placa madre...
<Dementor9573> a ver que averiguo...
<macjack> es un poco viejita, una intel que utiliza un procesador pentim D, algo viejito...
<Dementor9573> uhmm salvo en máquinas viejas, en las nuevas no parece haber problemas...
<Dementor9573> ah! con razón...
<macjack> que macana!!! Que chipset Realtek me puede ir?
<Dementor9573> no sé... esa máquina tiene doble booteo Win/Linux?
<macjack> Te comento, debería instalarla en una máquina con placa madre biostar ya que el que viene en la placa está en corto
<Dementor9573> si es así... esto pasa por que al estar en windows y luego reiniciar para entrar en gnu/linux windows deja cerrada la tarjeta de red y luego gnu/linux no la puede iniciar,
<macjack> No, tiene Knoppix 6.4
<macjack> Estas máquinas no tienen windows, ya que por software legal, nos obligan a utilizar software libre
<Dementor9573> ok.
<macjack> Gracias a ello descubrí Ubuntu
<macjack> La verdad me encanta!!!! Es un viaje de ida, fue windows
<Dementor9573> fijate este enlace por ahì te oriente... ya que era un problema hace 7 años atràs...
<Dementor9573> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/realtek-8139-not-working-on-debian-266885/
<Dementor9573> ubuntu se basa en debian... :)
<macjack> Ok, lo chequeo y te comento. Gracias!!!
<Dementor9573> http://www.meltit.com.ar/linux-debian-5-realtek-rtl8139d-ethernet-drivers-8139d
<Dementor9573> ese último está mas acorde con tu problema
<macjack> Muy amable
<gus_> hola
<gus_> alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu en una netbook asus 1215p?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-05
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> como andan maestros?¿
<invitado_web> quisiera saber como pasar ubuentu 10 u 11 a pendrive
<invitado_web> di alguien es tan amable....
<invitado_web> se los agradezco , estoy contento de no querer usar softs monopolicos
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estuve en la UbuConLa, el 2º día...
<MarioMey> ¿Alguno estuvo ahí?
<MarioMey> beuno, m4v?
<N3WB13> hola
<N3WB13> tengo ubuntu 10.04 con todos los programas necesarios para que en mi pc no haya ni olor a windows ^^ lo unico complicado es instalar el plugin de java alguien me diria como es la cosa luego de descomprimirlo?
<N3WB13> XD
<invitado_carlos> hola
<invitado_web> hola una consulta
<EggO> Hola ?
<EggO> alguien me puede pasar el link para descargamelo ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-06
<jotaxpe> hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.04, resulta que quiero conectarme a una red a traves de un adaptador usb, y no me conecta, no asi con windows 7, con el que no existe problema, lamentablemente detesto windows y me gustaria conseguir la coneccion en ubuntu, este problema lo eh tenido con la version 10.04 tambien, creo que es una especie de limitación que tiene porque cuando la red llega con mayor porcentaje, se logra conectar
<debsan> jotaxpe, wi-fi usb ? que chipset ?
<jotaxpe> realtek
<debsan> mirá yo tengo esa. Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapte
<jotaxpe> y te ocurre lo mismo?
<debsan> Me funciona bastante bien. Aunque estoy bastante cerca del acces point
<debsan> He tenido problemas
<debsan> jotaxpe, Lo que puedo asegurarte es que al ser drivers genéricos es dificil tener el mismo rendimiento que con lo drivers de win.
<jotaxpe> ahhh ok eso debe ser, este problema lo eh tenido siempre, ayer instale ubuntu 11.04 a una amiga para que dejara windows, y resulta que se conecta a una casa de enfrente donde le comparten internet, y lograba con una antena usb wifi, pero con ubuntu no pudo, y eso me tiene un poco preocupado quisiera lograr ayudarle
<jotaxpe> eso debe ser ayer instale ubuntu a una amiga y se conectaba..
<debsan> jotaxpe, estamos en el 2012
<jotaxpe> si lo se, voi a intentar probar con la ultima versión
<debsan> :)
<jotaxpe> gracias por su ayuda espero funcione con la ultima version
<baby> hola... estoy corriendo un upgrade de 11.10 a 12.04 (via desktop) y está 'parado'...
<baby> miro los logs y me parece que me está preguntando algo en la terminal cuando no estoy en la terminal
<baby> como si el debconf hubiese decidido seguir en la terminal (cuando ya me había preguntado algo via gnome)
<baby> ¿alguna idea de cómo "agarrar" esa terminal?
<marcelo_fdz> hola baby, creo que te contesté a vos en la lista
<marcelo_fdz> baby, fijate si está el triangulito (creo que dice "Detalles") para mostrar la consola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-07
<Mqi> hola
<Mqi> alquien que hable español
<Mqi> me puede ayudar
<TheCoffeMaker> muchachada ... mañana parece ser, 99% seguro, que es la ultima charla de rms en CABA ... de hecho ... van a ser las ultimas charlas en Argentina por que esta en desacuerdo con el sistema SIBIOS
<invitado_web> hola estimados..
<invitado_web> tengo un problema al instalar el ubuntu 12.04 en disco rigido portatil, alguien tuvo alguna experiencia parecida
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-08
<sebastian> hola , me pu
<sebastian> eden ayudar con xorg y nouveau ?
<sebastian> uso lubuntu 12.04
<sebastian> instale los privativos de nvidia y no me funciono, los desinstale pero ya x no trabaja igual que antes..
<sebastian> gracias
<jotaxpe_> tengo una tarjeta usb wifi, tengo ubuntu 11.04, a veces me requiere de mayor señal (sobre 70%) para lograr conectarme. menos de eso no me conecta... si instalo el controlador ke me pone por defecto ubuntu(ya ke formatie aun no le pongo la tajeta) luego puedo desintalarlo para instalarle el controlador ke viene kon la tarjeta usb???
<jotaxpe> hola alguien me puede ayudar con una auditaria? luego de poner la tarjeta en mon0 scanear y seleccionar la red me pone en una eskina "fixed channel mon0: -1 " nunca me habia aparecido antes... y no puedo seguir kon el proceso...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-09
<jotaxpe> hola alguien me puede ayudar con una auditaria? luego de poner la tarjeta en mon0 scanear y seleccionar la red me pone en una eskina "fixed channel mon0: -1 " nunca me habia aparecido antes... y no puedo seguir kon el proceso...
<tkw-one_Reload> payaso
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> en español?
<invitado_web> o portugues?
<invitado_web> quisiera pedir ayuda
<invitado_web> tengo windows XP, quiero instalar ubuntu, particionar disco, pero sin perder lo que ya tengo en la PC
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-10
<MarioMey> Hola gente...!
<MarioMey> Estoy usando (testeando) 12.04, con Gnome Classic (no effects). Es lo que me gusta. Pero van apareciendo algunos problemillas, complicaciones, errores...
<MarioMey> Y hay uno que, en este momento, es molestísimo... dejan de andar los atajos.
<MarioMey> Ni Alt-F2, ni Super-D, ni Alt-F11 (que lo puse para que haga fullscreen)...
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa o cómo saber qué pasa... o cómo debbugearlo?
<beuno> MarioMey, quizas porque esas teclas estan asignadas al dash y al HUD?
<beuno> por defecto
<beuno> no se nada de gnome classic en 12.04
<beuno> pero se me ocurre que esas teclas quizas hay que des-asignarlas?
<MarioMey> Es que, en esta configuración, en algún momento, funcionaron.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué sería el dash y HUD? ¿Cómo habría que des-asignarlas?
<MarioMey> Alt-F2 es universal... ¿o no?
<beuno> no, en Ubuntu super abre el dash
<beuno> y alt el HUD
<beuno> no se donde habria que des-asignarlas en gnome classic  :)
<MarioMey> beuno: ¿qué es el dash?
<MarioMey> El de Unity?
<MarioMey> Porque lo usé un toque... para ver si me acostumbraba... pero no.
<beuno> MarioMey, si, el de Unity
<MarioMey> Otra cosa que pasa... para agrandar o mover ventanas, viene por defecto Alt. Yo se la cambio a Super... y vuelve a ser Alt. Why, Mr Anderson?
<beuno> no lo se, la verdad
<beuno> :)
<MarioMey> Gracias, igual.
<MarioMey> m4v: ?
<m4v> MarioMey: si?
<MarioMey> Te transcribo...
<MarioMey> Estoy usando (testeando) 12.04, con Gnome Classic (no effects). Es lo que me gusta. Pero van apareciendo algunos problemillas, complicaciones, errores... Y hay uno que, en este momento, es molestísimo... dejan de andar los atajos. Ni Alt-F2, ni Super-D, ni Alt-F11 (que lo puse para que haga fullscreen)... ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa o cómo saber qué pasa... o cómo debbugearlo?
<m4v> si no dije nada antes es porque no sé que puede ser, no uso gnome aparte.
<m4v> pregunta en #ubuntu-es que hay más personas ahí.
<MarioMey> Ok, pregunté... y nadie saltó.
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<MarioMey> m4v, ¿qué significa la tecla Primary?
<MarioMey> No entiendo bien el concepto...
<MarioMey> Me parece que venía por ahí... y por el Compiz que reestablecía la configuración.
<m4v> no conozco ninguna tecla que se llame así
<MarioMey> Bueno, aparece por ahí...
<m4v> no uso gnome recuerdo haber dicho también :)
<MarioMey> <Alt><Primary><Ctrl>d
<MarioMey> Okas...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-04
<Lester> hola
<Lester> hay alguien?
<LESTER_> hola que tal
<LESTER_> tengo una consulta
<L3ster_> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-05
<LESTER> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-06
<Dvid> BUenas..como estan?
<chilicuil> hola, buen día, les traigo una propuesta, para una version de AskUbuntu en español: http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/proposal-askubuntu-en-espanol-askubuntu-in-spanish/ , si estan de acuerdo les invito a votar a favor de ella y hacer ruido para que mas personas se sumen =)
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-09
<invitado_web> hola -soy nuevo no estoy familiarizado con el sitio soy un ex win y reciente ubuntu 12.04 y estoy en apuros hay alguien por ahi
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-03
<beuno>  /j #product360
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-04
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene id
<jotaxpe> ea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubunt
<jotaxpe> <jotaxpe> u 12.04. gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-05
<jotaxpe> alguien sabe como puedo saber la ruta de un ícono de una carpeta del sistema de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-06
<hextwisted> Hola, disculpen, tengo un pequeño problema al tratar de virtualizar raspbian en ubuntu con qemu, primero me daba el error que la version arm1136. segun una pagina de habla hispana la solucion era compilar el codigo de qemo para que pudiese utilizar arm1176, pero ya lo compile y aun asi sigue utilizando el arm1136. alguien me podria ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-08
<edgardokrause> Hola Gente, no logro instalar en una acer aspire e1 con win8 y uefi, not booteable usb, lguna idea?
<edgardokrause> tampoco tengo cd/dvd
<invitado_web> buenas tardes
<invitado_web> estoy teniendo un problema para abrir puertos
<invitado_web> necesito tener siempre abierto el puerto 5060
<invitado_web> y no se como se hace
<invitado_web> alguno me podría ayudar
<invitado_web> ??
<invitado_web> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2015-06-02
<Germanaz0> hola guachines
<Germanaz0> como va
<goyitOS> hola buenas tardes amicos
<goyitOS> come stai
#ubuntu-ar 2018-06-05
<granjero> buenas
